# Some sweet,funny, and outright adorable things your kids do.



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

One thing my kids tend to do is come to me whenever they get hurt which I'm sure everyone's kids do that. Whats funny about it is my daughter has to have the exact spot she got hurt at kissed whereas my son has it in his head that a kiss on the hand will make all boo boos go away. One example with my daughter is... she fell on her but and got hurt one day so she came running as usual and wasn't happy until her rear end got kissed better lol. At that point I just resorted to kissing my hand and placing it where her ouchy was which seems to satisfy her so alls good there. (Am not one who will actually kiss her rear end lol so forget about that) Now with my son... he was bothering his daddy one day and his daddy yells at him to go to his room so ... he comes running to me and sticks his hand in my face saying owie.... I asked him if daddy hurt his feelings and he says yes.... so i then ask him if kissing his hand will make the owie in his heart go away.. again he said yes so of course i did but i thought it was sweet lol. Told hubby about it and he couldn't help but give our son a hug and he did tell our son he was sorry for hurting his feelings but he needs to not mess with daddy when daddy is trying to fix something. I know this is a bit long but thought i would share lol. Anyone else have any stories?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Go on spring break and don't ask me for money to pay for it!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Go on spring break and don't ask me for money to pay for it!


:lol: I'm glad I have awhile before i have to deal with that...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Jump out the bathtub run down stairs fling open the doors to two Jehovah's Witness's and shout "I'm NAKED!!!" then run back upstairs. (he was 4).


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

We were outside in the front yard working on our garden and my son (3 yrs) asked if he could go potty outside. So I said yes, thinking he means pee pee, but told him to go behind a little scrub over by the house. He did and proceeds to squat and poop  Not exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Our 20 year old son moved out In January and is homesick. Yesterday he had a day off so came over after we got home from work, called his sister (who also lives away from home) and begged her to come visit - when she couldn't he invited her to a party next week. Called my parents and talked to them for an hour and a half and convinced them to come visit next week too.

I thought it was so sweet that he did this


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My 3 year old, the other day, came up and hugged my leg saying, "Thanks for doing my laundry, Mommy. I love you!" 

Holy crap. LOL Melt my heart.

Just last night she put her hand on mine and said, "I want to snuggle you right now. Just a little." WOW! I'd snuggle her all damn day if I could.

She's such a loving child. So snuggly.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

My older son is such a sweetheart, my younger one is satan incarnate at times

I truly wonder how the hell that happened, genetics were the same, we raised them nearly identically


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My older daughter CAN be sweet when she wants to be...or wants something.

My baby has her moments too. She will purposefully sit on you and fart..then say, "Wow. That was a stinky one for you!"


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> My older daughter CAN be sweet when she wants to be...or wants something.
> 
> My baby has her moments too. She will purposefully sit on you and fart..then say, "Wow. That was a stinky one for you!"


lol - that reminded me. We were in the tub the other night and my son was straddling me while he was leaning back wetting his hair... He let a huge one rip right on me! OMG, it stunk to high heaven and they both just started giggling to no end  I was grossed out, but couldn't help joining in their little giggling game.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea...we're a gross family. We have taught them to keep it IN the house so they don't go talking about farts in public.

She has, however, learned the blame game. She'll fart and I'll say, who was that? and she says, "Daddy". :rofl:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol my son lets one rip everytime i lift his legs to put a new diaper on his butt. Get me everytime and its horribly stinky!!! When my daughter farts she coughs at the same time to try and cover up the fact she's farting.. lol. If you even so much as mention her farting she gets upset and screams no.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Finding my dear sweet beautiful thoughtful daughter cleaning out my cupboards and refrigerator, of coarse since she's 21 and living with her boyfriend she was loading all the "garbage" into her car!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

When our son was 3 we went on a vacation to Mexico, and bought him a child-sized sombrero. When we got home, after a bath, naked, he put on the sombrero, got his toy gun, and held it over his private parts with his legs spread apart and a wicked grin on his face. 

I am so glad that I snapped a picture of our little bandito! Of course he hates to see it today.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Jump out the bathtub run down stairs fling open the doors to two Jehovah's Witness's and shout "I'm NAKED!!!" then run back upstairs. (he was 4).


I've done that (in my 20's)! 

They had a habit of frequently knocking on my door before 10am on the weekends. The day they "boldly" unlatched my screen door to come onto my porch was the last straw. issed:

I'd gone out the night before & was in no mood - if my eyes had not been half closed from a hangover I'm sure I would have appreciated the horrified look on their faces much more. I opened the door butt nekkid and said, "oh, hell no!" and promptly slammed it shut. :FIREdevil:

No more visits to the heathen wh0re's house! :biggrinangelA:


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

My most coveted photo of my son was taken when he was 2. He had disappeared for a few minutes & when I called him he came running into the kitchen totally nekkid, wearing his dad's motorcycle helmet and holding a hockey stick in one hand & a toy chain saw in the other. I thought I was going to die laughing!

He's 14 now and the sweetest thing he does is "baby talk" to his cat who he believes is the most wonderful & beautiful creature to grace the earth (aside from Sofia Vergara). LOL!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

LaxUF said:


> I've done that (in my 20's)!
> 
> They had a habit of frequently knocking on my door before 10am on the weekends. The day they "boldly" unlatched my screen door to come onto my porch was the last straw. issed:
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

No kids, just three gorgeous nieces.

The 3 year old is starting school soon. She is a bit nervous about it because my mother ("Nana") has given her undivided attention for 3 years.

Niece: "I don't wanna go to school. I wanna stay home with Nana."
Me: "You have to go to school baby. Everyone does."
Niece: "Why? Why everybody gotta go to school?"
Me: "So that you can get a good job when you are a grown up."
Niece: "Well, I gonna be a drawer and a painter when I grow up so I don't need school. What's that word for drawer and painter again auntie?"
Me: "You want to be an artist?"
Niece: "Yeah! I wanna be an artist and stay home and paint by myself!"

:lol::lol::lol:

The nine year old still says some words incorrectly. It is so cute. "I want a guh-tar for Christmas." "You're not opposed to!"(supposed to).

The two year old screams "Auntie C and Uncle K!" whenever she receives a package from us. She lives far away.

I am the quinntessential cool aunt. I am the one who never disciplines, gives great gifts and takes the girls to amusement parks. My nieces make my heart swell with love. :smthumbup:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Cooper said:


> Finding my dear sweet beautiful thoughtful daughter cleaning out my cupboards and refrigerator, of coarse since she's 21 and living with her boyfriend she was loading all the "garbage" into her car!


lol.. how sweet of her . I do that to my momma and I'm 38!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My 3 yr old can't decide which dress to where, so she usually just puts them all on. Today she had a t-shirt on with three layers of dresses.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

One thing my son has started up recently is saying OWW everytime he gets a kiss from anyone... then he wipes it off and scrunches up his face to look all mad lol.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

When my daughter was young we were at the Tar Museum in LA looking at the map & I said 'The map says we are here' pointing at the red dot and my daughter said 'Wow! How does it know that?'


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok I just had to post this. My husband just told our son to stop being a butt and my son turns around and whacks his daddys arm and says eyes!!!(which is his way of saying ASS!!) Then he turned and ran off!! lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My daughter headbangs!

Bloody coolest thing really, whenever I have a man-cave session we dance and headbang to metal, house and dance
We're a young party family! She gets carried away too, which is rather amusing at times xD


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is one... my son has a habit of bringing me the toothpaste and his toothbrush.. i put a lil dab of toothpaste on and he looks at me and says... "Not nuff!" I then tell him.. for you.. yes it is. So his response to that is... "AH NUTS!!!" then he sticks the toothbrush in his mouth and runs off.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

If DD knew these stories were about to be public knowledge, there is no doubt she would not be happy and likely would wish me ill! But despite that, I'm telling 'em.

Living in NC, she was still in the single digits agewise. We were sitting in our livingroom that had a single glass door that opened out to our back deck. A storm was brewing, dark clouds, gusty winds and thunder rumbled off in the distance. As the storm drew nearer, the thunder got louder. DD was dancing around when suddenly she stopped, put a finger to her mouth in the "shush" sign and for a few moments was ever so silent. Then she said, "I hear thunder" and proceeded to follow her utterance with a nearly ear splitting FART! Needless to say, thunderstorms never meant the same to us after that.


Several years later, back in FL, we were living in a house that had hardwood floors through out. Both kids were forever doing their versions of the Risky Business scene where Tom Cruise slides down the hallway in his socks. Well, DD added a twist to hers. She combined the Risky Business slide with MC Hammer's "U Can't Touch This" while wearing baggy pj pants.
Sadly, a video of that performance was lost (her story and she has stuck with it all these years.)


----------

